# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  दोस्तों को दीजिए गानों की सौगात youtube  के साथ

## Dark Rider

हेल्लो दोस्तों  में आपका MTM

लाया हू 

प्यारे प्यारे सोंग्स खास आपके लिए 

आशा है पसंद  आयेगे

----------


## Dark Rider

तो यह है आजकल का मेरा पसंदीदा गाना जो में कई बार सुनता हू 





ये गाना है सन्नी जी और मेरे भाई साजिद के लिए जो मेरे बहुत करीब है 
आशा है सभी दोस्तों को पसंद आएगा

----------


## Dark Rider

ड्रेकुला जी के लिए मेरी और से

----------


## Dark Rider

ये भी मेरी ही पसंद है आप सभी के  लिए

----------


## Dark Rider

एक गुजारिश है इस वीडियो को ध्यान से देखिएगा दिल को छु जायेगा

----------


## Dark Rider

ये ओल्ड गाना जो Bally Sagoo का है मेरा बचपन से पसंदीदा है

----------


## Dark Rider

एक बहुत ही प्यारा गाना

----------


## Ranveer

*सही टोपिक चुना है मनोज जी आपने 
लगे रहिये ..मेरी तरफ से शुभकामना*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *सही टोपिक चुना है मनोज जी आपने 
> लगे रहिये ..मेरी तरफ से शुभकामना*


आप भी कुछ सहयोग करे मित्र

----------


## The Master

क्या हम भी कुछ पोस्ट कर सकते है :question:

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या हम भी कुछ पोस्ट कर सकते है :question:


जी हा श्रीमान मास्टर जी आप भी सहयोग करे में तो यही चाहता हू

----------


## The Master

मनोज और सभी के लिए......................





ये मेरे मनपसंद गानो मे से एक है .  

आशा है आपको भी पसंद आएगा.

धन्यवाद.

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज और सभी के लिए......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ये मेरे मनपसंद गानो मे से एक है .  
> 
> आशा है आपको भी पसंद आएगा.
> ...


बहुत ही प्यारा है थैंक्स एक बढ़िया सोंग को मेरे COLLECTION में ADD करवाने के लिए

----------


## Ranveer

> आप भी कुछ सहयोग करे मित्र


 *मनोज जी क्षमा करें मै विडिओ डाल नहीं पा रहां हूँ 
बाद में मै भी कुछ योगदान अवश्य करूँगा*

----------


## Dark Rider

यार लोगो को गानों में शायद कम ही रूचि है इसे भी देख लो पसंद  आये तो

----------


## groopji

एक थीम सांग मेरी तरफ़ से खासतौर से MTM जी के लिए

----------


## groopji

एक और थीम सांग मेरी तरफ़ से खासतौर से MTM जी के लिए

----------


## groopji

ये किसके लिए है आप समझ ही गए होंगे

----------


## draculla

ये गाना मेरे सभी मित्रों के लिए/

----------


## draculla



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
उनके लिए, जो नहीं डरते अपनी बात पर टिके रहने के लिए!
अगर हमारी नहीं परवाह किसी को तो भाड़ में जाये दुनिया !!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*महान कलाकारों का एक मिश्रण!*

----------

